# Assistance Gentlemen please..



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Gentlemen your assistance if you can please. We have had a request for information sent into the site :



> Hello
> I don't know if you can help me, I am trying research for information and crew who may have been on a trawler as the same time as my Dad, Mr Edward Green, "TED"
> He was on the Port Vale, this was his first trawler and we have managed to get a wonderful print of the Port Vale from Steve Farrow, for his 60th Birthday.
> I would be great if I could find any one who remembers him, or has any old photos of him while on the trawlers.
> ...


Gents if any of you can help either post any information here or send me a PM and I will pass it on to Susan.

Davie(Thumb)


----------

